# Solo Vino's Story *WARNING* Graphic Photos



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Solo Vino was found 3/3/09 on a locals door step. Solo Vino had a head trauma and serious ring bone when she discovered him. The lady who found him, said he walked right to her and laid his head on her chest. When she took him to the vet, it was discovered, he was beaten in the head with a 2x4. He had a 3 1/2 inch hole in his head. It's thought that his previous owner tried ot kill him after they couldn't afford to pay for him any longer. So they beat him and left him out in the desert to die. 

Solo Vino is now at Equine Voices and he has fully recovered. He still has issues with his ring bone but he is still running around and doing great!

Now for the pictures:
WARNING!- These first few pictures are graphic!

*His Head Trauma: 
*







*
*
















*His Condition:
*
















*After Surgery: 
*








*At His Foster Home:
*








*At Equine Voices(2 weeks ago):
*

























He is such an inspirational horse. After what he's been through, it's shocking to see him love on us so much!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Goodness! 
I'm glad he got to find someone who DID care and helped him!
Good luck in his future (and happier!) life!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Whoa! My eyes just about popped out of my head! He's looking so much better!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea I know! It's like a complete turn around for him. He's so happy and I wish everyone could meet him!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy cow! Poor boy! I'm so glad he's doing better!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea! This morning when I was cleaning out his pen, it was raining and he was just go crazy! lol It's so fun to watch him, his inner energy is great to be around.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Sometimes I really wonder why people have to so completely stupid! I am SO glad he was able to find someone who cared and now has a future. I wish you could take him nationally, and share his story! Maybe you'd be able to prevent this from happening to another innocent horse. Good Luck and give him a kiss for me


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I know. People are seriously insane. I wish i could share his story internationally, but that would be up to Karen(rescue ranch and his current owner). 
I know a lot of people know about him through out the state.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

omg that is so sad. How can people do these things. This is what happened in a city not far from where I live. Two B.C. residents charged with starving, hanging horse. 

I am glad to see that he is doing so much better. Kudos to you for volunteering there. I don't know if I could do it, I would be cryinbg all the time (like I am now).


----------



## western walking horse (Nov 27, 2009)

hmmm how bad can you just take him to a shelter i mean really


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am glad to see that he is with people that care about him now. I hope that his road to recovery will be an easy one.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Hunter65: OMG that poor Appy, people are just sick! 

Thanks everyone for the support, I'll sneak some extra carrots in his bucket on Saturday for you guys.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Interesting how some people think that animals are just "things" that don't have feelings and can be treated anyway they want. I say they should be given a bit of that treatment themselves!_

_But, on the upside, Solo Vino has found a wonderful, loving home and I'm glad to see that he is doing so much better! Incredible recovery._


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea! He's doing amazing and he has so much support!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

The poor horse. He shouldn't have to have gone through that.
On the taking him to a rescue part. Allot of rescues are full and wont take in anymore. Then again there are allot of "rescues" popping up around here that are only taking in sound animals.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

People amaze me. 

Well, I am glad to see that he is back to good health. He sure is one pretty horse. If he goes up for adoption I bet he won't have a hard time finding a happy home.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

CrimsonHorse01: 
Your right! Karen is at her full capacity right now and she gets a lot of calls of horses needing to go to a rescue and she can't take them. 
Fortunately for Karen though, she has friends through out the country that keep some of the horses she rescues. 

For example, 2 hours away from the ranch, their is a large equestrian center that has 20 rescue horses right now, in Colorado they have 30 or so horses she's rescue and there are some other ranches that have other horses.

Karen aslo retires many of the PMU mares and older horses to portal, a 3,000 acre ranch that one lady owns. She takes in rescue horses, cows, camels, etc. and she retires them out to pasture.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm sorry but it is crankanyan?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

omgpink said:


> I'm sorry but it is crankanyan?



Grand Canyon??????


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ahh that makes sense! lol I hope thats right.
Well it's a bout an 8 hour drive up there from my house.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG, it never amazes me at the stupid lengths people will go to. I'm so glad he's doin' so well there. I hope he continues to do so well.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Poor animal, he looks like he's feeling good now eh :lol:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, he is feeling very good!


----------



## Peytonsmom (Dec 3, 2009)

That's horrible! I'm SO glad he's better, he looks WONDERFUL now!!! Reminds me of my gelding.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww really? Do you have any pics of him?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Wow, love the picture of him kicking up his heels. I'm very glad that he happened upon the right person who was willing to help him out. Its amazing some of the things people do. At least he's doing well, and is a happy horse. He is definately a true testament to the kind forgiving nature of horses.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He really is!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

awww poor buddy and he looks like such a sweetheart.....


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He is!


----------

